

Show HN: Weekend project, a Chrome extension to notify on friends' 4sq checkins - ImJasonH
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cpcblbjkgjocjkbdngceojpghgppcmkc

======
ImJasonH
And it's opensource: <http://code.google.com/p/chrome-4sq>

